# Submissive Urination



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone else have a dog that suffers from this? Diesel has always had it from we 1st rehomed him.

He's doing my head in!!! it sounds bad but its getting to the point where I have to put him out of the way when anyone new comes in because as soon as they speak even if not to him but make eye contact accidentally he's piddling!

Even myself my sister, nephews people he's grown up with too, touch him he pees! talk to him he pees! tell him off he pees!!!

He's not too bad with me unless I tell him no when he's up to something, could have strangled him last night, had washed the kitchen tiles earlier & let them dry, my nephew was making himself a cuppa went to let diesel in the garden he spied my nephew who said the fatal words "hello son" & he'd walked or rather shimmied stump wagging or rather wiggling from the shoulders back! from one end of the kitchen till the other peeing the whole time, managing to pee in the washing basket with my freshly washed clothes waiting to be hung out as he went past!!!! 

I often say I need a pair of waders! im sure at the local shop they think I have a bleach addiction because Im for ever bleaching the kitchen floor where he's pee'd. a 10 stone rottie can leave a hell of a puddle!

We've have him to the vet umpteen times everything works fine as in no problems anywhere except between his ears!

Visitors are asked not to fuss him but ignore him for 15 mins when they come in but that hasn't helped either, he's well socialised too & used to lots of people coming & going, but at 3 yrs old I thought or rather hoped he'd have grown out of it, but he hasnt.

Im beginning to think my only option is to buy one of those washable dog nappies then at least he can have a fuss made of him when people come in, rottie size is £30!!!!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww bless he sounds like a real sweetie.

Is he neutered?

Sounds like you are doing the right things ie: no eye contact.

Have you tried a DAP collar/diffuser?.

Wash the floor with washing liquid,smells nicer and takes away the dog wee smell to them.

Take him in the garden when people come round, then they can hug and fuss him and let him empty his bladder out there.

You said you ask visitors not to fuss him for 15 mins but hasnt helped,does he still do it straight away or only when they pay him attention?

He just sounds such a softie.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

As soon as they start to make a fuss even after ignoring him for 15 minutes he still pee's on them tried dapp collar didn't have much effect.

The vet suggested we have him castrated to see if that helped but it made no difference at all.

Im in contact with a local dog behaviourist/dog rehab centre, to see if we can work something out between us, as I feel so guilty that he doesn't get as much attention as the other 2 when vistors come


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a bitch doing that but as she grew older, gained more confidence and have had a few seasons she grew out of it.

I am curios to how your dog reacts and tends to be otherwise. He isnt doing this to annoy you or to be bad. But something needs fixed thats for sure


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

my sisters rottie is the same, although does not do large amounts of pee, but still pees when he sees you and hes around the same age as yours. i didn't know it was called submissive peeing, i just thought that the dog was soooo pleased to see me he just couldn't help himself, lol. can't help you with any suggestions, just thought i would let you know you are not alone and it happens with another rottie.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a male Dalmatian who is 17 months old and he was castrated at 14 months old. We call it "excitement weeing" in our house . He has done this since we brought him home at 8 weeks old, although admittidly he is much better now. If a visitor was coming round I would first take him into the garden and use the "wee wee" command so that he would completely empty his bladder and then let him in the house to see the visitors, this seemed to work wonderfully. He very rarely does it now to be honest so I do think he is outgrowing it although he will always do it if he's being told off and he always seems to "sprinkle" with excitment when we go to training classes. We have now just got into the routine of making him go to the toilet when we know he's going to be round a situation that excites him.

Now I have a 18 week old female and she has as of yet never excitement weed so I don't know if its a male thing?


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Now I have a 18 week old female and she has as of yet never excitement weed so I don't know if its a male thing?


It is not and as you can see I had a bitch doing it  There is a difference though if they do it because they´re submissive or because of excitement.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Diesel never has been the most confident of dogs he was knocked around a bit before we got him, & he never seems to settle down he's always wandering in doors (unless I give him a cow hide or a pigs ear them he'll lay down)

When anyone comes in & he can't see them but can hear them he barks loudly & for quite a while, some people he'll back off from & cower a bit (peeing as he does it) if he doesn't know them (usually men).

If the speak to him with out touching him he still pee's same goes for women.

Women he'll come too & be stroked but is hesitant & unsure (still peeing)

If its someone he does know he shimmies all round them stump wiggling in over drive & you guessed it he's peeing!

But sometimes talking to him hello son, hello lad, etc stroking his head or even eye contact & he's peeing.

He's always done this ever since I first rehomed him, & can still pee even when he's been out to clean himself (im sure he has back up tanks )

Ive asked the dog trainer/rehab centre if the fact that I lost 3 of my dogs in 17 months could have had an affect on him still waiting for an appointment but she knows the full story, Zeus collapsed & had to be pts in july 2006, Rio my 16 yr old lab, followed him 10 months later then 6 months or so afterwards I lost Harley to bone cancer, in 10 months he went from being the baby till the oldest dog,


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

Does your trainer not have any advice for you? It is a lot easier to advice when actually seing the dog - and especially your behavior when this happens 

Do you tell him off for barking when someone comes? 

Do you tell him off when peeing?

Have you tried exercises to built his confidence?

What is his role when visitors comes to your house?

Does he react the same wheter its family/friends or strangers?


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Usually he was told to sit & wait, but as the peeing got worse it was easier to put him in the other room (no carpet in there) & they'd see him a bit later, nope we dont yell or tell him off just clean it up.

Still waiting for an appointemnt with trainer only in contact by e-mail at present, & still waiting for a reply, I think part of his anxiety/submissiveness could be to do with so much change in our house, I lost 3 dogs within 17 months 2 to cancer & one to old age, he went from being the pup to the oldest dog within 10 months, he was also knocked around a bit before I rehomed him too, he gets on well with my other 2 dogs but he grew up with Rio & Zeus, then new harley from a 8 wk old pup, all those changes were beyond my control, things have been pretty stable since feb this year when we lost harley, Im hoping he will eventually settle down again.

He reacts the same with most people though is better with me & my daughter as we spend most time with him, most of the time we can do anything with him without him peeing, but if he's told off or I have to grab him by the collar & part him from Luns when he's too rough he pees then,but he is worse with men than women, but I think thats linked through his treatment before we got him.

He's work in progress we're still working with him, will just be nice not to have to have a roll of kitchen roll & an old towel in every down stais room when he's finally sorted.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry for the slight hi-jack but this is on a similar matter.

I do what my owners call 'excited wee-wees' whenever I met someone new. It can be on the lead or at the door. I go all koy and nervous and submissive and as I sit I roll onto my back and end up piddling everywhere!

I never get told off for it, and as many of our visitors are unannounced it isn't possible to empty my bladder first. Is this something I'll grow out of or do I need to worry?

(BTW - I'm about 15/16 weeks old!)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think when people come round I would let him out and give him chance to empty his bladder.. Give him some time in the garden and then let him in and see if he still pee's..

Its so hard, he sounds like he just forgets himself. Bless his lil rottie socks..

My pup was doing it.. I put her out as soon as I go in and make sure she has a good wee.

Good Luck.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

0nyxx said:


> As soon as they start to make a fuss even after ignoring him for 15 minutes he still pee's on them tried dapp collar didn't have much effect.
> 
> The vet suggested we have him castrated to see if that helped but it made no difference at all.
> 
> Im in contact with a local dog behaviourist/dog rehab centre, to see if we can work something out between us, as I feel so guilty that he doesn't get as much attention as the other 2 when vistors come


Hi Onyxx, I think you should give yourself a pat on the back for giving this wonderful boy a great and loving home , your boy has obviously got other issues which stem back before he came to live with you. I think the trainer/behaviourist is probably your best bet. Good luck with him 



Chance said:


> Sorry for the slight hi-jack but this is on a similar matter.
> 
> I do what my owners call 'excited wee-wees' whenever I met someone new. It can be on the lead or at the door. I go all koy and nervous and submissive and as I sit I roll onto my back and end up piddling everywhere!
> 
> ...


Hi Chance, as you are still a baby you don't have full control yet so it should be something you will grow out of. It did however take my boy a year to stop


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

I´ve send you a pm 0nyxx


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi  thanks for your message I've just replied to it


----------

